# Tides:Best fishing



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

In response to another post that asked about neap tides:

Inshore, what is the best tide to fish on? Incoming, outgoing or neap. I usually just go fish when I can, and only had Low tide concerns when launching or loading a large boat at a crappy ramp. I never really considered tides for catching fish, spending most of my time offshore in the past.

That being said, what is the most productive tide to fish on inshore?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Tides*

I am no expert on the subject but you don't want a slack tide the more it's moving seems the be better


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

from my experience water moves the quickest 2 hours before a tide and lasts about an hour. I've seen the bite turn on to where I can't keep a bait in the water for 30 seconds until I have a fish on... then it will just turn off as the water slows. The closer to a pass you are the faster the water will move. Alot of times though it's fish I don't want to catch that end up taking the bait during that time. For many of us fishing tides is inconvient, so the location becomes more important than anything. I'm with billin though... if it's a slack tide I don't really expect to catch much inshore unless I get lucky and find a honey hole.


----------

